

Handy Git commands that save my day - laktek
http://www.web2media.net/laktek/2010/06/04/handy-git-commands-that-saves-my-day/

======
kalmar
Sigh. I was hoping for a list of commands that would be useful to someone
how'd consider themselves an intermediate user. Instead -- as I should have
expected from the title's style -- I got a survey of mostly basic commands,
none of which have ever come close, I would wager, to saving anyone's day.

No mention of git-stash. It can save a lot of time, though perhaps not enough
to make up someone's day. Nor of git-reflog, which was the command that I'd
say came closest for me: early on when the function of the commands was alien
to me, discovering git-reflog massively increased my confidence tinkering with
git commands. Not even a mention of the -i option to rebase.

In short: if I could down-vote, I would. This comment is in lieu of that.

~~~
masklinn
Though, really, stash and rebase -i don't save lives (or even days, especially
stash since git has the index). Reflog on the other hand, yes.

------
DCoder
Something I came up with when deploying updates to hosts that don't support
git, for example, a windows server we have RDC into:

    
    
      alias gdate=date\ +%Y.%m.%d-%H.%M.%S
      gitzip () { zip -ruv "$(gdate).zip" $(git diff $@ --name-only); }
    

Produces a zip file of all files that changed since the commit you pass as the
argument. Then I just transfer the resulting zip over, and unzip its contents
to the root project folder. Haven't figured out how to deal with deleted files
this way yet, fortunately that's not common.

\--

And a pre-commit hook for linting PHP source code when I'm not in an IDE. Yes,
this came around because of a few commits made without testing.

    
    
      #!/bin/sh
      exitStatus=0
      for i in $(git diff --name-only --staged HEAD); do
              [ "$VERBOSE" != "" ] && echo "Validating file $i"
              echo "$i"| grep -q '.php$'
              if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then
                      [ "$VERBOSE" != "" ] && echo "... seems to be PHP, running php lint"
                      php -n -l "$i"| grep -q 'Errors parsing'
                      valid=$?
                      if [ $valid -eq 0 ]; then
                              echo "File $i is invalid."
                              exitStatus=1
                      fi
              fi
      done
      exit $exitStatus

------
zacharypinter
Speaking of git-blame, I find putting the following function in my .bashrc
extremely useful:

    
    
      gblame()
      {
      find . -name $@ | xargs git blame
      }

------
dalore
For his first case rather then merging his feature branch into master he
should instead merge his master branch into his feature one. Do this regularly
if you can (without interrupting your feature development) then when it comes
time to merge your feature branch into master it should be conflict free as
you worked your conflicts when you pull master into the feature branch.

------
sumeeta
In the beginning, you mention that you use bash as your terminal. You might
want to correct that.

------
bshep
git-bisect sounds really useful!

Now all we need is a script that we can run like this:

    
    
       git-bisect-auto good-commit bad-commit test-command
    

That returns the id of the first commit that breaks the tests

~~~
alexkay
It's built in [1]:

    
    
      $ git bisect start <bad> <good>
      $ git bisect run <script>
    

[1] [http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-
bisect.h...](http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-bisect.html)

~~~
tzs
Similar in Mercurial. And Bazaar. And Darcs. And Monotone.

~~~
masklinn
Not bazaar as far as I know. Not builtin anyway, and doesn't seem to be in
macport's bzr extensions set.

In darcs, it's called `trackdown` and mandates usage of a test command, it
cannot be used "interactively" (via $vcs bisect --good/$vcs bisect --bad the
way git and mercurial can do it)

~~~
user0
> Not builtin anyway

Yes. Its a plugin[1] for bzr.

[1] <https://launchpad.net/bzr-bisect>

